# Newbie



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

So I'm planning to buy a core and not laminate it but finish it as is I was wondering how do you dye aluminum or is it better to paint it, I don't even know if there's a difference but some help would be nice


----------



## Stixshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Anodize it! Youtube how to do it. It's not too hard.


----------

